# er iemand te doen staan



## Syzygy

Hallo, iedereen.

Betekent de zin "_Er staat me maar één ding te doen._" dat er maar één ding is dat ik _moet_, _kan_ of _hoef_ te doen?
Helaas heb ik geen context, dus heb ik zelf een paar voorbeelden verzonnen:
_moet_: Ik heb mijn werk vandaag bijna af, er staat me maar één ding te doen. (alleen maar één ding dat hij moet doen is overgebleven)
_kan_: Ik heb geen andere keuze, er staat me maar één ding te doen.
_hoef_: Dat is een makkie. Om dat te bereiken, staat je maar één ding te doen.
Welk is het juiste gebruik?

Dankjewel!


----------



## Lopes

Een combinatie van moeten en kunnen, zou ik zeggen. Het betekent zoiets als 'er zit niets anders op', denk ik. Maar dat weet ik eigenlijk niet zeker.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Wat mij betreft is alleen _kan: Ik heb geen andere keuze, er staat me maar één ding te doen __correct__.

_Bv. De piloot was onwel geworden. Er stond de passagiers maar één ding te doen: de automatische piloot inschakelen.


----------



## Syzygy

Dankjulliewel.
In het Engels zou het dan waarschijnlijk min of meer "only one thing left to do" zijn.
Ik heb even nog een vergelijkbare zin gevonden: "Je weet wat je te doen staat." Hier betekent het blijkbaar "wat je moet doen." en niet zoiets als _"Je weet wat het enige is dat je nu nog _kan_ doen."_, toch?
Met concretere naamwoorden dan _ding_/_iets__/wat_ en andere werkwoorden dan _doen_ ben ik de uitdrukking "_iemand te ... staan_" echter nog niet tegengekomen.


----------



## Suehil

Het zou ook "ik heb nog maar één taak die ik moet doen" kunnen betekenen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ja, het gaat inderdaad om het element _moeten _(er is geen andere optie).


----------



## ThomasK

BTW: is 'moeten' in een bepaalde opzicht ook niet 'niet (anders) kunnen dan' - en kan je daarom niet zeggen dat beide daarin meeklinken?


----------



## Syzygy

Beetje OT, maar ik vond het altijd interessant dat je voor sommige Nederlandse uitdrukkingen met "kunnen" in het Duits "müssen" gebruikt, bijvoorbeeld "en hij kan het weten." = "und er muss es wissen." ("and he should know")
In een zin zoals "Je kunt maar beter ..." klinkt voor mij ook een soort noodzaak door de omstandigheden door, maar daar ben ik minder zeker van.


----------



## ThomasK

Waw, dat is interessant. Het lijkt in de lijn te liggen van wat ik suggereerde, denk ik. Ik denk nog aan "Je kunt beter...", dat in feite eigenlijk impliceert: je zou moeten... Ik denk dat het twee aspecten van één medaille zijn, of zoiets.


----------

